# Sticky  Talk Classical's recommendations for solo and chamber music repertoire



## Art Rock

You can find these lists of recommendations here:

The TC Top 50 Recommended Solo Repertoire List

The TC Top 125 Recommended Piano Trios List

The TC Top 200 Recommended String Quartets List

The TC Top 100 Recommended Chamber Duo Works

The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works

The TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works

The Talk Classical Top 50 String Ensembles


----------

